# shellconhiddenwindows



## crash69 (Nov 6, 2006)

What is shellconhiddenwindows?
When sutting down the pc, a window trying to shut this program down appears.
This started a couple of weeks ago and me pc seems to be running slower.
Any Ideas?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Do you use Music Match Jukebox.


----------



## crash69 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, it came with an mp3 player!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

start > run > msconfig
Click the Startup tab
Uncheck mimboot


----------

